# Spraying Tortoise



## Radiated (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi
I have 2 juvenile radi's and a yniphora. How often do i spray their shells? Does the water have to be warm?

Thanks


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 23, 2012)

Have we ever seen photos of your Yniphora? I would love to see him...


----------



## Kristina (Feb 23, 2012)

I use warm water, because when the water droplets fly through the air they cool rapidly, and using warm just seems kinder. I a lot of times set the water bottle on top of the enclosure over where the heat lamps are, and that is usually enough to keep the water warm.

I spray at least once a day, and as many as 3-10, lol. Whenever I walk past the enclosure and think about it, I give them a spray. 

I do not have Yniphora or Radiata, but I do have Sulcatas and a Star, and they pyramid similarly, so I would recommend doing the same.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 23, 2012)

As often as you think about it, I second the pics request :-D


----------



## Zeke (Feb 23, 2012)

So they should be sparayed on top of the soakings?? I have a sulcata


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes spray spray spray! Even with the soakings! It keeps things moist and humid, crutial to their health. As was stated earlier make sure the water is warm or even on the hot side because when you spray it won't be hot. Good luck!


----------



## Zeke (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay thanks


----------



## jesst (Feb 23, 2012)

I spray my sully probably 10 times a day and spray her enclosure 2-3 times a day. She lives in a closed chamber enclosure so the humidity it pretty high anyways, but i still spray her. Sometimes she could do without it, but i am trying to correct the slight pyramiding she had when we got her. 

So yes i would say like the others to spray, spray, spray.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 23, 2012)

I Spray all Day Long but i have a Sulcata which needs high humidity temps 60-80 %.

you have 2 rad, i would recommend, trying to keep them at 45-65 %


----------



## Radiated (Feb 23, 2012)

What about yniphora humidity?


----------



## Jacob (Feb 23, 2012)

i would keep it in the same range as a rad, because they don't burrow as much as a sulcata, you don't need to create high humidity temps.

Keeping them in the 50-65 % humidity along with soakings, they will strive.


----------

